# Seiki SK870T to Roland GX24 comparison



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

We primarily do sublimation printing but I figured we would eventually end up with a Roland GX 24 vinyl cutter. I ran across the Seiki 34" with free shipping for about 1/4 the price which means I could buy now instead of much later. We would be using it for window decals and signs and maybe some T shirt transfers. Has anyone used the Seiki SK870T that can tell me what it can't do that the Roland can. I realize that you usually get what you pay for but this is a big difference in price.
Would it make sense to buy the SK870T to get started and maybe upgrade later?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Do not go with the Seiki. It claims to have 500g of downforce and it won't cut the rhinestone template material. 1 week after the warranty expired the LCD panel went out. I phoned technical support and he told me to start replacing parts unitl I find out what the problem was. I don't thnk so. I bought a new computer that did not have a serial port. The cutter would not work with the USB Serial Adapter so I had to install a interial serial card to get it to work. Nothing but problems with this cutter.

I ended up buying another cutter.

The Seiki and the Roland is like a comparing a Pinto to a BMW. Check out US Cutters they are about the same price as the Seiki and much more reliable.

Chip


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have to agree that my Seiki has just about lost the battle. It's on life support. The buttons do not work anymore, you have to take your hand and move the blade to where you want it to start cutting, sometimes it does not cut, it just makes noise. Oh did I mention it is about 7 months old and out of warranty. The Tech Guy at Seiki is a complete idiot and is nevr helpful. I would look at a more reliable cutter.
I am only putting up with it until I decide which rhinestone system I am going with then It is trashed. I do have a smaller cutter so I can still get my work done as I only use it for large jobs if I can get it to act right.

Katrina


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

if you are buying for now just to buy a better quality later the answer you seak lies in your ?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the good input. It's kind of what I expected but it never hurts to ask especially if someone who has owned the cutter in question provides first hand experience. I will look at the US Cutter machines.


----------

